# Gibson Shaw Pickups?



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey, I've been looking around for a new set of humbuckers for my Epi Elitist Les Paul--specifically vintagey ones--and I've come across a guy who'd like to sell me the set out of his late-80s Les Paul Custom. 

It's come to my attention that there were multiple pickups produced by Gibson at the time, all with Patent # stamps on the back: The P490 set, the precursors to today's 490T/R set, and whatever leftover Tim Shaw PAF reissues they had leftover at the time.

How do I tell the difference between them? I'm not interested if they're 490's--for the price he's asking, it'd be ridiculous for those.


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

I don't know how much help I will be, other than to point you here

http://www.seymourduncan.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85054&highlight=shaw

There are a few guys on this site who know about these. I suggest posting up a question there. They told me that mine were Shaw's.

I have Shaws in my '86 SG. Mine are the ones with the serial number starting with a 2, I think. I'm at work so I'll have to check later. The neck is probably the best neck bucker I have ever played. The bridge is the same as the neck, and is too weak for an SG, but could be great in something else. 

You didn't say how much he's asking, so I can't comment on what they are worth, but I'd pay $100 for one for the neck, in a flash. Actually I'd pay whatever the market value of them is now. You'll get it back. As I understand it, these sell very quickly.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, it turns out the ones I was looking at weren't actually Shaws. It seems that Gibson produced a bunch of other pickups at the time: Dirty Fingers, Velvet Bricks, P490's and the Shaws, which are the '57 Classic / Burstbucker of the era. 1987 was the last year of the Shaws being used in guitars, which included Les Paul Customs, SG's, and a few Standard's... and, of course, the Heritage series and the vintage reissues they did at the time, known as Pre-Historics because they're Pre-the-Historic designation.

Anyway, the price he was asking was too much for just another 490 set, so i passed. Going with Jon Moore instead!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Drazden said:


> Well. Going with Jon Moore instead!


You won't regret a set of Jon's V 57's....they got it going on...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have Tim Shaw's in my 1982 LP Custom.. I have seen a set of them sell on ebay for $400.00
I actually like the Dearmond Gold tone pickups Better.

Rick


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a set of shaws in a pre historic (Leo LP), I liked them alot sort of a 57 with more bottom...not $400 worth though...


----------



## stoptail (Sep 22, 2009)

I owned a Gibson Les Paul Heritage 80 Standard back a few years ago and I tell you what , those Shaw pickups were not that great , overrated in my opinion .


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

stoptail said:


> I owned a Gibson Les Paul Heritage 80 Standard back a few years ago and I tell you what , those Shaw pickups were not that great , overrated in my opinion .





shoretyus said:


> You won't regret a set of Jon's V 57's....they got it going on...


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaw pups*

Depends on what your ears like to hear...also there's probably some variation from set to set and how they sound in a particular guitar.

I have a Heritage 80 Les Paul and prefer the shaws over the burstbuckers and Rolph 58 pretenders. Neck and neck with Antiquities (my particular set since these vary also). I also have an orig. '64 Gibson paf and the Shaw neck paf is comparable.


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

It's nice to see that others have similar experiences with the Shaw in the neck. Too weak for my tastes in the bridge, but the neck is very nice.


----------

